# Canted footbed users (any brand/binding), give me your preferred angles!(degrees)



## SnowKanin (Oct 24, 2010)

Alright guys, I know this has been discussed from time to time, but I wanted to make a thread specifically to discuss what degrees everyone likes to run with their canted footbeds. I just got a brand new set of L/XL White/Black Rome 390 Boss's for my birthday this summer, and I can't wait to try them out on the slopes this season! I'm coming from regular 390's that are at least 3 years old and well used, and I'm excited to experience the difference of the updates and canting. 

In my excitement for the upcoming season, I've already begun setting them up and messing around with the adjustments in my free time. I currently have the 2 degree footbeds in them, since I figured starting out with the middle of the road setup would be the way to go to begin with. After doing some further research though (I'm one of those guys who will research something to death before making a decision, lol) I've found that people of all sizes and shapes run 2 degrees, 3.5, 3, and even some that mix and match the inserts, such as 3.5 degrees up front and 2 in the back. My stats are 6'1", 200-205lbs, size 11 full size boots (Nike Zoom Forces) and my stance is around 22-23 inches, I can't recall exactly. I know I'll love the canting, thats one of the big reason I wanted Boss's in the first place. I'm just wanting to know what you all have learned and experienced with your canted footbeds, what degrees of canting you run, and why!


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Canting is pretty much canting, the difference between none and 2 is noticeable, the difference between 2 and 3.5 is negligible. I shop for bindings with canting, but I'm not picky about it. Have used Ride Contrabands with canting, K2 Uprises, and now Burton Malavitas with Autocant. Its all gravy.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

There's a reason everyone is starting to either do 2.5 or 3 and not make it adjustable. 1.5 doesn't do much, and 4 is too much. 2.5-3 is natural.


----------



## Justin (Jun 2, 2010)

I didn't like the highest option on the rome targas (3.5 i think?), it hurt my feet because i wanted to push my knees out wider so it put a lot of pressure on the out sides of my feet. Im not even 100% sure that i like canting at all, but i only rode them about 10 days last year.

This year i will ride them more and be sure. I do have crazy long legs though so that could be part of the reason. I am 6'6".


----------



## SnowKanin (Oct 24, 2010)

Dang Justin, you are tall! lol

So what I'm getting so far is run 2 or 3.5, which are my options with the Boss's. I guess I should figure out exactly how wide my stance is, and if its over say... 23', possibly run with the 3.5 inserts to begin with. I'll figure out what suits me best this season.

Is anyone or has anyone ever experimented with running different degrees of cant in the front and back bindings? If so what worked for you? I'm still wanting to hear more about peoples setups.


----------



## Justin (Jun 2, 2010)

lol ya im kinda built like gumby.

I have my stance pretty muched always maxed. Wider is more comfortable for me. 

I guess i could see having a different canting on pow days. Maybe flat on the back and the 3.5 on the front? Could be comfy i guess.


----------



## SnowKanin (Oct 24, 2010)

Justin said:


> lol ya im kinda built like gumby.
> 
> I have my stance pretty muched always maxed. Wider is more comfortable for me.
> 
> I guess i could see having a different canting on pow days. Maybe flat on the back and the 3.5 on the front? Could be comfy i guess.


True that. I'm more of an all mountain rider, still fairly new to the sport, but I like to do a bit of everything.... racing down steep runs, a few trees here and there, powder, and I'll even set aside a little time for a few runs through the park, mostly to hit jumps. My setup is pretty much tweaked to ride anything I choose to do, unless I know the mountain got dumped on the night before.

The person I saw post up about running 2 different cants was cheeseforsteeze, I believe, with 3.5 in the front and 2 in the back. Maybe he'll elaborate on his setup before long.


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

Agree with Nivek and Klinger here. Unless you are riding a wacky stance for your height, about 2.5 degrees seems right. Burton's autocant doesn't really cant as much as a wedged footbed like the Ride or Rome bindings, IMO. I found that I can feel a difference between 0 and 2.5 bindings but not enough to make it a "must have" feature for me. People with knee problems might find otherwise.

I say definitely get it if it's an option.

When I had a pair of Targas, I tried different wedges to shift weight rearward, 3.5 front and 2.0 rear. This is actually suggested by Rome. It can help compensate for riding powder or deeper snow when you have a true twin board; I was riding a Palmer Saga rocker twin back then. TBH, I don't think it did anything. A directional board with taper will make much more difference in float.


----------



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

it seems strange to me that you would want the lesser canted footbed to the rear for pow. The more canting the further back you can shift your weight before your foot gets past flat....I am sure the engineer's at rome have thought about this and I am an idiot.... it just seems counter intuitive.

on the other hand maybe a greater angle in the back vs the front shifts you to a natural forward lean (from tail towards tip) which causes powder riding to become harder without shifting backwards.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

What angles do you guys have your highbacks set to?


----------



## SnowKanin (Oct 24, 2010)

I've found that I'm most comfortable with my highbacks at 0 degrees, in line with the bindings. I had my forward lean set to 3 degrees on my old 390's and I currently have my new Boss's set to 4, since there is an extra degree of adjustment on the Boss's.


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

cav0011 said:


> it seems strange to me that you would want the lesser canted footbed to the rear for pow. The more canting the further back you can shift your weight before your foot gets past flat....I am sure the engineer's at rome have thought about this and I am an idiot.... it just seems counter intuitive.
> 
> on the other hand maybe a greater angle in the back vs the front shifts you to a natural forward lean (from tail towards tip) which causes powder riding to become harder without shifting backwards.


If you cant your front foot more relative to your back foot, in theory, it would cause your hips to naturally settle rearward. IMO, in practice, it's not enough to matter.

I ride my bindings 15/-15 with the highbacks rotated about 2/3 of the max rotation.


----------

